# US Air - I lost preferred status - ideas?



## ownsmany (Mar 12, 2009)

I went to book air and just realized I lost my Silver preferred status.  I didn't travel enough last year.  Now to get the benefits I was used to (premiumn seats, upgrades, etc) I have to pay big bucks to get silver status or be without.

Any tips how to get preferred status without paying a lot.  I already have 3 of their cc - but that doesn't matter.  Only number of flights and flight miles.

I'm so po'd.  Status just changed 3/1 and now I'm booking 3 different flights and am stuck in back of plane or middle seats.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 12, 2009)

*I gave up on it after years of nearly exclusive USA flights*



ownsmany said:


> I went to book air and just realized I lost my Silver preferred status.  I didn't travel enough last year.  Now to get the benefits I was used to (premiumn seats, upgrades, etc) I have to pay big bucks to get silver status or be without.
> 
> Any tips how to get preferred status without paying a lot.  I already have 3 of their cc - but that doesn't matter.  Only number of flights and flight miles.
> 
> I'm so po'd.  Status just changed 3/1 and now I'm booking 3 different flights and am stuck in back of plane or middle seats.



Same thing happened to me. But I found I was MUCH better off with Jet Blue and/or Air Tran for better routing & pricing. The benefits of Preferred status weren't enough to make dealing with connections through the nightmare of Philadelphia worth it. The only remaining USA flight I regularly use is a direct from Rochester to Boston. When it is reasonable in cost (not all that often) I use it rather than Air Tran for less BUT with a connection through  BWI. USA has really gone downhill in service and crazy with costs. Like VIP with Wyndham it just isn't worth the cost difference for a few, variable perks.


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 12, 2009)

*I'm ready to walk also.*

I'm ready to walk also.  US Air has the hub in phila - which makes the flights convient for me.  I think Jet Blue & Air trans fly normally out of the NJ / NY airports right?

I'm considering a southwest flight to Vegas - just really loved the oppportunity of the upgrades and preferred seats.  Problem is once you have those - you don't want to go back.  I wish I never had the preferred status, then I wouldn't be use to it.

URG.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't know of any way to become perferred again unless you fly those miles.  

In 2007, I was 26 miles short of 100,000 on United and they refused to bump me up so I found a cheap flight to put me over the threshold.... and then I switched jobs and stopped flying frequently.  I didn't get to use most of the perks that I had earned.  Oh well.  This year I'm still at the lowest level preferred with United, but it's not likely that I'll be able to keep it.     I also like sitting in United's extra leg room economy.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 12, 2009)

*HMMM*

Preferred status with US AIR- It almost sounds like an oxymoron.  Nevertheless, one thing I will tell you is that you better register for their double EQM promotion which ends May 31.  At least maybe that way you will get preferred status for next year.  The only other thing you can do for this year is call them (dividend miles) and see if you can extend your preferred status- right now United is offering that (of course there is a $350 charge) and the possibility of an even higher status if you meet their mileage challenge.  Personally, I think I'd fly Airtran and upgrade- their upgrades are cheap.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jimster said:


> At least maybe that way you will get preferred status for next year.  The only other thing you can do for this year is call them (dividend miles) and see if you can extend your preferred status- right now United is offering that (of course there is a $350 charge) and the possibility of an even higher status if you meet their mileage challenge.  Personally, I think I'd fly Airtran and upgrade- their upgrades are cheap.



Jim, how did you get a notice of this?  I haven't heard about it.  I'm not sure I want to extend my recently expired status (1K) for $350, but it's worth thinking about, depending on what bennies come with it.

Sue


----------



## Jimster (Mar 12, 2009)

*status*

Both my daughter and my wife got letters in the mail to extend their status with United.  I believe it is also available on their website.  I am not sure this will let you regain 1 K status but you can get to premier exec status.  This may also be a targeted invitation.  Here is the body of the letter from United:

Visit united.com/fasttrack to register for this limited-time opportunity. 

We don't want you to miss out on the exclusive privileges you've come to enjoy as an elite member. That's why we're extending a limited-time offer your way. Enjoy all the benefits of a Premier Associate® membership for 90 days for a one-time, $350 registration fee. As a Premier Associate member, you can upgrade to an even higher level if you: 
Earn Premier® status by purchasing and flying at least 7,500 base flight miles or at least 10 base flight segments on flights operated by United® or United Express® 
Earn Premier Executive® status by purchasing and flying at least 15,000 base flight miles or at least 20 base flight segments on flights operated by United or United Express 
Visit united.com/fasttrack to register. Then complete all flights within 90 days. Once you earn elite status, your membership will be valid until January 31, 2010. If you do not upgrade to a higher status level within 90 days of registration, your Premier Associate membership will simply expire. 

Don't go another day without elite status!
Visit united.com/fasttrack to register today. 

Economy Plus is the way to travel - just ask your legs.

Even though you aren't flying as much, you can still enjoy extra legroom every time you fly this year. Purchase an Economy Plus® annual option, and you and a travel companion can stretch out and relax on every trip you take on United® for an entire year. Visit united.com/epannual to make your purchase today.


----------

